# Creative tricks



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfW42LcDB_E


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

every time i watch one foot tricks all i see is blown knees in their future. Impressive none the less


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My wife watched that graphic over my shoulder and said "he's retarded and deserves whatever happens to him". 

:laugh:


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always loved the nose butter that scott stevens (and others) do. Scott does one at the 1 minute mark in the video below

Spot Check Scott Stevens Mt. Bachelor - SuperPark 15 May 2011 - YouTube


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My buddy and longtime journeyman snowboarder Brent Meyer invented that, called the darkslide. That's him doing it.

Another of his antics:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

chad23 said:


> I've always loved the nose butter that scott stevens (and others) do look pretty BA. Scott does one at the 1 minute mark in the video below
> 
> Spot Check Scott Stevens Mt. Bachelor - SuperPark 15 May 2011 - YouTube


That board is so soft it looks like he's riding an overcooked lasagne pasta sheet.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah i should add a disclaimer for those butters:

Your results will vary if riding a stiff board haha


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Those nose butters are sick and I want to nail them down this year. Kid on the way so I'm stuck at Bear Mountain except maybe one or two trips to Mammoth(or Salt Lake/Tahoe) this year. So I keep checking this video 






The nose butter right at the beginning is pretty slick. He is riding a K2 WWW noodle which are all you need at Bear.

Scott Stevens has a sick spin into a nose press too at 3:10 too.

http://youtu.be/v_EC1t4ClBI?t=3m10s


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Riley212 said:


>


I think this is the funniest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Riley212 said:


>


Pretty gutsy. Not one, but two great opportunities to dump yourself right on your dome piece.


----------



## matt_radical (Aug 22, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> That board is so soft it looks like he's riding an overcooked lasagne pasta sheet.


i have the exact setup scott stevens has in this video. it's actually not as easy as it looks to press


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> I think this is the funniest thing I've ever seen in my life.


Really? That makes me feel bad. You are either missing out on A LOT of funny stuff, or your sense of humor is very unique.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Check out Scott Stevens part in bearmation 4. He's the king of creative snowboarding. 

BearMaTioN Part 4 - YouTube


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Karpediem said:


> Really? That makes me feel bad. You are either missing out on A LOT of funny stuff, or your sense of humor is very unique.


Or your hyperbole sensor is broken.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Or your hyperbole sensor is broken.


:laugh:

The little pop-up flag may be stuck. Just squirt some WD-40 in each ear...


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

Casual said:


> Check out Scott Stevens part in bearmation 4. He's the king of creative snowboarding.
> 
> BearMaTioN Part 4 - YouTube


Damn, you're right. Check out his "Left brain Right brain" video. Holy shit! To me this stuff is tighter and more impressive than the massive x-games shit.

Scott Stevens in "Right Brain Left Brain" - YouTube


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

jdang307 said:


> Or your hyperbole sensor is broken.


I blame this site.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> Damn, you're right. Check out his "Left brain Right brain" video. Holy shit! To me this stuff is tighter and more impressive than the massive x-games shit.
> 
> Scott Stevens in "Right Brain Left Brain" - YouTube


I find the big backcountry stuff boring too. Awesome stuff but I get bored after a while. 

To me, the most fun videos are those where riders rip resorts getting creative with what they find. Some big jumps and rails mixed in of course, but I like to see creativity. 

Big pillows and backcountry jumps are awesome. But I'll never do them 



Karpediem said:


> I blame this site.


All good. That shit was funny though! Just so silly and ill-advised.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Big pillows and backcountry jumps are awesome. But I'll never do them


No, you definitely won't with that piss poor attitude son


TT


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Big pillows and backcountry jumps are awesome. But I'll never do them


you seriously don't know what you're missing out on


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I find big air freestyle boring. In figure skating it was amazing when they started doing quad spins, freestyle is figure skating with a board. Can I do any of it? HELL NO! But is it fun to watch? For me? No.

Urban style riding, rail slides, all that kinda "creative" stuff I also find boring as hell. Maybe because I didn't grow up a skater. I just don't see the draw to it.

My favorite type of "trick" is some technical line and hitting a cliff/rock with style. A little grab here or there, make it look like fun! 1080s don't look like fun to me... :dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

home-mountain hero JRob gets pretty creative on some cliffs and pillows in his Absinth full part.....sorry no TWS embed possible, well worth your next 4 minutes...

Jason Robinson Full Part from Dopamine - Transworld Snowboarding


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

timmytard said:


> No, you definitely won't with that piss poor attitude son
> 
> 
> TT





Steezus Christ said:


> you seriously don't know what you're missing out on


Trust me, I wish I could. 36 y/o I don't think I'll ever do the jumps like the one that broke Scotty Lago's jaw. Just don't see it happening without being pro and a crew.

I'd love to do a guided backcountry or even slackcountry tour (know any in Mammoth?) but those huge straight down pillows and gigantic back country jumps aren't happening in my life. The skill isn't even close to being there.

The small stuff sure. I'm talking the huge Alaskan lines and continent sized jumps. Just being realistic.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Scotty Stevens might just be the most creative guy I've seen so far.


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

[QUOT[/YOUTUBE]

Scotty Stevens might just be the most creative guy I've seen so far.[/QUOTE]

Love watching Scott Stevens......... His skate inspired tricks are outta control


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

best park edit i've seen in forever, innovative x 10


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> best park edit i've seen in forever, innovative x 10


x10000000 xtra zeros for 10char


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

My nuts shrivel every time I see the spill at 1:47. Ouch!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Can somebody re-imbed that video so I can watch it on mobile?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW! I'm not a park rider, so I usually skip a lot of vids that are strictly park oriented. I'll usually watch a few tricks or transitions and move on to look for something more POW or BC related! Having said that, _DAMN!!! _I'm glad I didn't pass on this one!

Boi has _MAD_ skills! That was without a doubt the best park edit I've watched! 

I'm particularly glad to see he left a couple of falls in the edit. Watching someone with skillz that amazing, crash a few times? Makes me feel a little less like a doofus in my own riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*woww!!*



jdang307 said:


> Those nose butters are sick and I want to nail them down this year. Kid on the way so I'm stuck at Bear Mountain except maybe one or two trips to Mammoth(or Salt Lake/Tahoe) this year. So I keep checking this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kick ass [email protected] 0:47 I bet that other snowboarder was like "holy shitt!"
he probly didn't know a legend just went by him with inches to spare!

oops,....I thought that was my boy scott...lol.....
oh well, still some sick riding!!!


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

It's the coolest thing ever when i see places that i walk by everday in one of scott's vids scott stevens defenders of awsome - YouTube


----------

